# Fla. Surf fishing expo



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

This is an update from Frosty on the seminar
The 2003 Florida Surf Fishing Expo will be held this year at the St. Augustine Beach Pier Pavilion. It is also known as the St. Johns Ocean Pier. Bottom line, there is only one ocean pier in St. Augustine and it is at St. Augustine Beach, FL.

The Expo is going to be held on Saturday, April 12, 2003 for one day only. There is no charge for admission. If you need directions, search Mapquest for St. Augustine Beach. The pier is located on A1A. You can't miss it. The Expo will get under-way at 9:00 am with most people being there a lot earlier to share in a nice Q & A session. I personally will be there way before daylight. (Typical fisherman) I Look forward to meeting everyone! Please do not hesitate to come say hello to Gowge and I.
I would like to take a couple of minutes this morning to elaborate on the focus of this year's expo. 

The main focus of this Expo is, "Enhancing Ability". 

The main purpose of this expo is information and teaching. This is being provided as a service to the board readers and is based on popular demand. When asked what was wanted at the this expo, the readers spoke-up and we listened. 

There will be casting demonstrations by three of the best casters out there. Neil Mackellow, Roger Mortimor and Big Lou McEachern They will also be teaching techniques to better your casting distance. 

There will be teachings on reel tuning and fishing techniques. 
There will teachings on throwing a castnet. 
I will be giving demonstrations on cleaning fish also. 

There will be factory representatives from Fishbites, Sufix line and Penn UK Surf Fishing Equipment also. 

There will be some new products on display dealing with various surf fishing items. 

We encourage everyone to bring their equipment for show and tell. 

In previous Expos the focus on tackle has been with All-Star, Seeker and Zipplex. This Expo will unveil products from Conoflex and Penn UK as well as others giving the return attendee a different experience than in previous expos. New Sufix products will be there as well as promotional items from Sufix, Penn and Fishbites. 
There will be door prizes and a raffle. 
Best of all, it's free for everyone to attend.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thank's Benthook for the info on the 2003 Florida Surf Fishing Expo at the St. Augustine Beach Pier Pavilion. It sounds like a informative time for those interested.

T<---->---<>Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks benthook going to do my best to be there. Sounds like a great informative show.


----------

